# Google earth fun



## Aggie08 (Dec 10, 2005)

Check it out, if you havent downloaded this program its really really cool. it's called "google earth." its freee and you can use it to look at anywhere in the world, so naturally first i look at air force bases and museums. I took a gander at Edwards air force base in california, check it out! if anyone knows any other cool places to look at please post them. duxford is really cool- you can clearly see a b-17, f-15, and a buncha other stuff. slick!

http://earth.google.com/


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 10, 2005)

Use google earth to check out the "boneyard" at Davis Monthan AFB in Arizona.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Use google earth to check out the "boneyard" at Davis Monthan AFB in Arizona.


It is pretty impressive I must say syscom, there is every kind of aircraft that has been in US service for the past 50 years. It is amazing, although it is sad to see all those planes like that.


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 10, 2005)

I found a great site to look up most air force bases that i can think of. some of them don't come through real well, but most of them are really clear. check it out- it gives the exact coordinates so google will take you right there.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/facility/afb.htm


----------

